# Red Sauce Spaghetti, All In



## giggler (Aug 14, 2012)

On Sundays, I often make "Kitchen Sink' Sauce for noodles..

all the "left over Meat" like pork chops, sausages, even Left over fried chicken..

Fry up some onion, bell pepper, garlick, and spieses, then add a bottle of tomato sauce, then add all the meat..

I often add Artichoke Hearts which are very nice...

This is actually quite good with side salad and Garlic Toaste...

over elbow macaronni..

Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 14, 2012)

Sunday gravy will never be the same!


----------



## giggler (Aug 14, 2012)

*c. bastia*

comes up as an Up sidown Catfish, cool?

I'm a biochemist, this very nice

Eric, AAustin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 15, 2012)

giggler said:


> comes up as an Up sidown Catfish, cool?
> 
> I'm a biochemist, this very nice
> 
> Eric, AAustin Tx.


 
Its _Corallus Batesii, aka, Amazon Basin Emerald Tree Boa._


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Craig,

My paternal Milanese Grandmom Margherite, is a bit curious Giggler by what do you actually mean by  Kitchen Sink Italian Tomato Gravy !  Leftovers plus vegetables and garlic, onion, spices and tomato sauce ?

Have lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 15, 2012)

Greetings from SA!

Guess I'm not that adventurous with my pasta and tomato sauces, as the most that I usually add are some mushrooms or occasionally shellfish.  I'll have to try the artichokes, never had them with tomato sauce before.


----------



## zfranca (Aug 15, 2012)

giggler said:


> On Sundays, I often make "Kitchen Sink' Sauce for noodles..
> 
> all the "left over Meat" like pork chops, sausages, even Left over fried chicken..
> 
> ...


What a wonderful way to recycle left-overs.
 You just confirmed Luca's ( and mine as well) belief about the "soffritto".
 A good soffritto (Sautéing of onions etc.) brings life back to anything.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Craig,
> 
> My paternal Milanese Grandmom Margherite, is a bit curious Giggler by what do you actually mean by Kitchen Sink Italian Tomato Gravy ! Leftovers plus vegetables and garlic, onion, spices and tomato sauce ?
> 
> ...


 
I don't quite follow what you mean. What is your grandmother curious about? Sunday Gravy is a term used by many Italian-Americans for the red sauce served for Sunday dinner. The meats are cooked in the sauce (meatballs, sausage and what ever else. Just like some call riccota, Pot Cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 17, 2012)

marge, having been raised in an italian section of nyc, you surely must have heard of sunday gravy.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds lovely 



giggler said:


> On Sundays, I often make "Kitchen Sink' Sauce for noodles..
> 
> all the "left over Meat" like pork chops, sausages, even Left over fried chicken..
> 
> ...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 21, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> Greetings from SA!
> 
> Guess I'm not that adventurous with my pasta and tomato sauces
> ...



But you NEED to be more adventurous with your tomato sauces!!! Just follow the inspiring giggler's concept, and start throwing ingredients in that pan full of red boiling fluid. 



zfranca said:


> What a wonderful way to recycle left-overs.
> You just confirmed Luca's ( and mine as well) belief about the "soffritto".
> A good soffritto (Sautéing of onions etc.) brings life back to anything.


----------

